# Pier caught Sailfish Panama City Fl 9/18/10



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Did they bring the sail up?? noticed a drop net in the last pic


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Idiots killed it...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not happy about anyone intentionally killing any billfish, other than swords.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

emanuel said:


> I'm not happy about anyone intentionally killing any billfish, other than swords.


What's the difference between a swordfish and any other billfish? As long as they ate it, a dead fish is a dead fish.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Billfish are more valuable alive than dead, IMHO. Sailfish really aren't that good to eat. I know Georgia prohibits the taking of sails and marlin completely.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome!

Just curious, what's the depth at pier's end?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Where did I miss it at? The fish was released and not gaffed? I even heard "I'm not killing that fish" "Theres no point in killing that fish" "I have video and pictures"...it was tail wrapped and no way to release it without bringing it in and cutting it, without leaving 133284 feet of line trailing it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It was killed, there is a discussion about it on the Emerald Coast board. I think that was the first one that was killed on that pier that we know of so some people, myself included, were kind of upset about. 

@pier pressure: Water depth at the end of the pier is about 22 feet, but I have seen the sails all the way up into 12 feet of water or less.


----------

